# Pasta Shelf Life



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was wondering since most store bought pasta has only a shelf life of about a year does it significantly increase by putting the pasta into buckets with oxygen obsorbers?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

We've had it stored for up to 5 years, no problem.

You have to keep it sealed 100% from humidity and moisture. Like in sealed plastic bags BEFORE you put it in buckets.

Oxy absorbers help. Keep it cool and dark.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have had whole wheat pasta all vac-packed go rancid in about 2 years.. So I would only store regular pasta. Eat all the whole wheat up now!


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

we've had pasta that i vacuum sealed 6 years ago and no off taste.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I picked up 20 bags of no-name pasta for 12 bucks on sale at our local store. Can't go wrong with pasta. It fills the stomach, and if you have to you can eat it plain.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I have an assortment of pastas stored in 5 gal buckets mylar bags and 02 absorbers. Elbow macaroni 20lb, angel hair pasta 24lbs (per bucket). I keep pasta recipes at hand in my binder. It's worth the effort to make your own when your LTS runs out.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone this is lots of help on many levels


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the STICKY is always a good place to look...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-life-various-food-items-not-cans-2588/

according to it, macaroni is a *30 year* item... now THAT is good to know


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> the STICKY is always a good place to look...
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-life-various-food-items-not-cans-2588/
> 
> according to it, macaroni is a *30 year* item... now THAT is good to know


Yeah, I thought pasta's shelf life was pretty significant (didn't know about wheat pasta, though - good tips). I'm certainly counting on a long shelf life for those buckets in the basement. 

Lots of times I have to wonder about expiration dates. Seems like some of them are intentionally short - maybe so that people don't store, but rather buy and use, buy and use.


----------

